# First 2 Fatties Qview



## bloc004 (Apr 30, 2011)

I did two fatties for the first time and they tasted amazing!!!  The first one was: Turkey burger wrapped in turkey bacon, filled with pepperjack, spinnach, and onions.  The second was:  beef wrapped in bacon, filled with cheddar, onions, green peppers, and tomatos,








Smoked about 2.5 hours with hickory in my homemade propane smoker, until they were 160 IT,







Pulled out and couldnt wait to cut into the turkey one becasue the wife was hungry.  Topped it with a white wine cream sauce.



















Let the beef one rest a little longer.







They turned out great with, in my opinion, a perfect amount of smoke.  The possibilities are truly endless with these!!!!!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 30, 2011)

Looks great! Boy you really packed those guys full. I love the cheese flowing out when you cut it. Great job!


----------



## gotarace (Apr 30, 2011)

Excellent looking Fatties...what you going to put in your next batch?

What did the wife think? If she liked them it is a free pass to make them often...


----------



## smokingmymeat (Apr 30, 2011)

They look awesome. Need to make me a few.

Happy smoking,
   Big AL


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 30, 2011)

Delicious!!!

Fatties rock!!

 Craig


----------



## bloc004 (May 10, 2011)

Yeah, the wife loved them, so all systems go for many fatties in the near future.  I am thinking a chicken cordon bleu fattie would be pretty tasty!

I am going to do some breakfast fatties this weekend!  I love these things!


----------



## realtorterry (May 10, 2011)

Great Job!!


----------



## beer-b-q (May 10, 2011)

Fatties look great and the plating job is perfect...


----------



## captturbo (May 21, 2011)

Pure fattie porn. I can't wait to try my hand at one of these beautiful creations.


----------



## thesmokinshanty (May 22, 2011)

LOVE THE FATTIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 22, 2011)

Very Nice Fatties there, bloc!!!!

Nice & Choosy !!!!

Bear


----------

